

Ask YC: What podcasts do you subscribe to? - sbraford

Educational, entrepreneur-oriented, hacking / geekery?
======
smallchou
Great one from my alma mater: <http://edcorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html> .
Just take a look at the guests over the years.

~~~
wehriam
I second that, Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders is outstanding.

------
mig
I normally listen to these entrepreneurship blogs. I don't download them.

1\. Will Schroter's blog
[http://blogbard.com/blodio/blogmainpage?type=blogbard&pl...](http://blogbard.com/blodio/blogmainpage?type=blogbard&playurl=http%3A%2F%2Ffeeds.feedburner.com%2Fwils-
big-blog)

2\. Ask the wizard

[http://blogbard.com/blodio/blogmainpage?type=blogbard&pl...](http://blogbard.com/blodio/blogmainpage?type=blogbard&playurl=http%3A%2F%2Ffeeds.feedburner.com%2Faskthewizard)

3\. Ashish's world
[http://blogbard.com/blodio/blogmainpage?type=blogbard&pl...](http://blogbard.com/blodio/blogmainpage?type=blogbard&playurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.latestinindia.com%2Fwp-
rss2.php)

4\. A lot of people lissten to blog.pmarca.com.

Techy/geeky blogs to listen to:

Techdirt, readwriteweb, gigaom, techcrunch (There are links for them on their
main page <http://blogbard.com>)

------
german
<http://freelanceswitch.com/podcasts> Great podcast about freelancing. Enjoy.

------
ekanes
Fun & Enjoyment:

CBC's The Vinyl Cafe (8/10) The Merlin Show (on extended hiatus) (8/10)
PopTech conference (8/10) TED conference (10/10) This American Life (9/10)
Tiki Bar TV (video podcast) (8/10)

Tech: Diggnation (8/10) The GigaOm Show (6/10) MacBreak Weekly (obviously only
for macheads...) (8/10) net@night (7/10) TWiT (9/10)

Entrepreneurship: DJF Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders Seminar (6/10) Chicago
GSB (graduate school of business) (8/10) Venture Voice (on extended hiatus)
(9/10) O'Reilly web 2.0 conference (7/10)

------
superjared
If you're a nerd/geek/dork (like me) you'll love Radiolab. Simply the best
radio show ever.

~~~
michaelr
Thanks for bringing attention to this. I just started listening to one of the
shows; aside from the interesting content it's also really well produced.

------
bootload
_"... What podcasts do you subscribe to? ..."_

I don't so much subscribe as dip into these links every once and a while when
I need to vegetate or want to do something away from the keyboard. There are a
few others but they are pretty much listed (npr, edcorner ... etc).

ITConversations ~ <http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/>

ABC Science show ~ <http://www.abc.net.au/rn/scienceshow/>

BBC Science ~ <http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/podcasts/directory/genre/science/>

TED (vid + mp3) ~ <http://www.ted.com>

------
clueless
Freedomain Radio - <http://www.freedomainradio.com/podcasts.html>

If you you really want to get challenged intellectually, this podcast is for
you...

------
arichazan
Pod casts i like: CNET - Buzz out loud - Keeps me up to date with tech news
TWiT - This week in Tech (Leo Laporte) Security Now (Also from TWiT) -
Excellent Security podcast. very educational BBC Documentry archive -
Excellent documentries Learn French By Podcast

------
craigbellot
Harvard Business Review Ideacast.
<http://www.hbsp.harvard.edu/b02/en/hbr/hbr_ideacast.jhtml> Surefire way to
become a better entrepreneur.

------
altay
<http://venturevoice.com>

There's lots of good stuff on <http://itconversations.com>, too.

------
ChrisJ
I recommend www.podiobooks.com if you are interested in hearing some non-geeky
stories. I have really enjoyed listening to some of their content over the
last few years. adf471587879rzq

------
izak30
Just of note: I'm not surprised that nobody here subscribes to TWiT. MIT's
online lectures are quite good, but I wouldn't call them a podcast I suppose.

------
adsyoung
Here's a past thread on this topic <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=37818>

------
wehriam
This American Life, NPR Shuffle, The Economist, The Ethicist, the Welch Way...

The Bugle from the Guardian is hysterical.

------
tjr
None, though I occasionally download individual recordings when the topic
and/or speaker interests me.

------
Tichy
None

~~~
davidw
Since I don't have a commute or other dead time, sitting around listening to
someone talk is maddeningly slow and or distracting compared to being able to
glance over a written article.

~~~
wehriam
I like to listen while I eat, do errands, do laundry...

------
pistoriusp
"Off the hook" and "off the wall" from 2600.org

------
jamescoops
yeah venturevoice rocks

some of the webmaster radio shows are good - Net Income, SEO Rockstars

------
jey
www.radiolab.org (just pure awesome)

www.audible.com (audiobooks for long drives and flights)

------
spoonyg
escapepod.org All work and no play, etc.

